# Dallesasse Whistles



## Yellow Dog (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone use one of these whistles:

dallesasse dot com

I heard one today and they sound awesome. Just want to see what others experiences with them are.


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

I use one & it is pretty much what many like & use around here!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I switched to the new Hunt Tester Model about a month ago. I like it.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I have three and like them alot.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I am thinking about switching from the Answer to the Dallesasse. I just ordered two to try out. One of the individuals I train with has one and it sounds great. It takes more air to blow than my Answer, but not a big deal. I opted for the longer Field Trialer version just to help protect my own hearing.


----------



## Sleepyg (Nov 13, 2007)

I, personally did not like them because of the extra weight in your mouth to hold them. Otherwise the whistle was impressive.


----------

